# coke is up!



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I drink a lot of Diet Coke. I know it was already expensive in Portugal (compared with the UK multi packs).

I think it came to 45 cents a can, or more. VAT on it and bottled water announced yesterday went up from 6% to 23%. Which means 52 instead of 45 (+16%).

Luckily, there is no change for VAT on alcohol. Wine is definitely cheaper than Coke now 

saude SenorB


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I've found the solution to Coke prices: Pingo Doce's own brand cola zero tastes good and is currently around 25c a tin.

Please don't make a run on the market and force my price up 

saude MrB


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try the one from Intermarche LOOK. They even do the light cafeeine free variety.
I find it even better than Pingu Doce's own brand


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Try the one from Intermarche LOOK. They even do the light cafeeine free variety.
> I find it even better than Pingu Doce's own brand


I've also found Lidl's "Freeway" Cola Light at 26 cents: not bad either!

cheers MrB


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MrB said:


> I've also found Lidl's "Freeway" Cola Light at 26 cents: not bad either!
> 
> cheers MrB



But what do you put with it?


----------

